# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Отключение alg.exe - возможно?

## Nike

Имеется машина - 2003 сервер энтерпрайз со включеной службой маршрутизации. Через него посредством NAT подключается к интернету компьютер. При подключении на 21 порт соединению усиленно начинает помогать alg.exe, хотя его об этом никто не просил и его попытки помочь только мешают. При отключении службы Application Layer Gateway просто пропадает возможность подключаться на 21 порт. Есль ли какая-нибудь возможность отвязать эту шибко умную службу от этого порта, чтобы соединение через него работало как и через все остальные порты?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

Вообще-то это FTP - 21 порт (+ 20 порт), за него в Винде отвечает стандартная служба alg.exe. Вы сначала определитесь что Вам нужно. И вообще, что-то я не понимаю. Если Вы отключите 21+20 порты, про FTP-соединения можете забыть. Вы выбирайте нужен Вам FTP или нет. Если нужен, то и 21 порт нужен будет, если юзаете пассивный FTP, то еще +20 порт понадобится.

----------


## Nike

Я и так использую пассивный режим. А ALG пытается похоже принудительно работать в активном, даже если в клиенте задано - только пассивные соединения и в логе FTP клиента видно, сразу выставляется PASV. Отражается это в логах фаерволла попытками FTP сервера подключиться ко мне. В общем-то именно это мне и мешает. Если подключиться на какой-нибудь FTP и начать просто быстро ходить по папкам, срабатывает детектор атак и рубит IP к чертям с причиной "сканирование портов". Фаерволл - аутпост. ALG открывать что либо - запрещено. Знаю, что он не серверный, но это не особо и сервер. Там нужны фильтрации клиентского фаерволла. А два фаера ставить не получится. Если бы при отключении ALG просто он переставал обрабатывать порт - это дело одно. Как только я отключаю сервис Application Layer Gateway порт 21 просто становится не доступен нигде. Сразу выдаёт - порт закрыт. Сами порты не отключены.

----------


## Geser

Насколько я знаю, пассивный режим это когда соединение устанавливает ФТП сервер. ТАк что ALG делает то что и должен.

----------


## pig

Нет, пассивный - это когда оба соединения устанавливает клиент.

Есть подозрения, что что-то не то с настройками NAT, за который, в частности, ALG отвечает. Где-то надо поставить птицу "Пассивный режим FTP".

----------


## bazil88

У меня компе стоит WinХР2, AVP 6.0.300 и Outpost 4.0.
Доступ к сайту через CuteFTP. 

Вылетала такая ошибка     "alg.exe Ошибка приложения

 Инструкция по адресу r0x7c92d9cbr " обратилась к памяти по адресу г0х00000003г. Память не может быть readr.
ГОКГ -завершение приложения"

и фтп появлялось только после перезагрузки компа.  Сейчас совсем невозможно связи по фтп и через другие программы тоже. 

Помогите добрым словом  :Smiley: ))

----------


## pig

Попробуйте выполнить советы на http://helpme.virusinfo.info/. Может, у вас кто-то посторонний завёлся?

Хотя не исключено, что это Outpost шалит. Вы родной-то брандмауэр отключили?

----------


## bazil88

Что за запись появилась после запуска AVZ ?

"1.2 Поиск перехватчиков API, работающих в KernelMode
 Драйвер успешно загружен
 SDT найдена (RVA=082480)
 Ядро ntoskrnl.exe обнаружено в памяти по адресу 804D7000
   SDT = 80559480
   KiST = 862BB008 (297)
 >>> Внимание, таблица KiST перемещена ! (804E26A8(284)->862BB008(297))"

Вообще снес Outpost и только Каспера оставил - все равно не работает ФТП ((((

----------


## orvman

1. ОР4 - бета пока еще. После его инсталла, а потом и деинсталла могут быть проблемы.
2. Попробуйте ковырять в настройках CuteFTP, например пассивный режим и т.д., CuteFTP не юзаю, поэтому насчет него конкретно ничего не скажу.
3. Возможно виноват посторонний софт. Например, всякие там прокси, ограничители траффика и т.д. на локальной машине. Есть вариант с драйверами, попробуйте пересоздать сетевое подключение к Инету в самой Винде заново, с нуля.

----------


## bazil88

Снес Каспера 6 и поставил Доктора Веба и потом Outpost - все начало летать. Теперь не знаю на сколько надежен Доктор Веб )))

----------


## movies

> У меня компе стоит WinХР2, AVP 6.0.300 и Outpost 4.0.
> Доступ к сайту через CuteFTP. 
> 
> Вылетала такая ошибка "alg.exe Ошибка приложения
> 
> Инструкция по адресу r0x7c92d9cbr " обратилась к памяти по адресу г0х00000003г. Память не может быть readr.
> ГОКГ -завершение приложения"
> 
> и фтп появлялось только после перезагрузки компа. Сейчас совсем невозможно связи по фтп и через другие программы тоже. 
> ...


Время от времени вылетает эта же мессага, только память не может быть "written". Особо не "грузит", но и не нравится, поскольку ФТП после этого, естественно, нет.  :Smiley:  До лечения вирусов с помощью AVZ - такого никогда не было. Дело, естественно, не в AVZ...

----------


## Virtual

movies похоже вы просто недолечились, или в помогите, или вот несколько советов
если уверены что нет вредоносного кода в системе то:
. попробуйте полностью снести winsock перехватчики
(

1.прибить все сетевые подключения
2.удалить драйвер сетевой карты (не перезагружать систему!)
3. удалить полностью все что ниже
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\WinSock2\Parameters\Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_E  ntries\
)
4. перезагрузить комп, и дождатся когда установится сетевой адаптер
5. натравить winsockxpfix.exe на систему
опять перегрузить

зы обычно помогало вычистить комп от следов ловушек

----------

